# Pencil and ink portrait of Vinnie Paul (in progress)



## Robert Chapman (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi all - new here, wanted to share a portrait of Vinnie Paul (late drummer for Pantera, Damageplan, Hellyeah)... this is about 30-35 hours in - still have a long,long way to go.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

This is going to turn out nice!


----------



## drawing momma (Jul 30, 2018)

wow.. yeah I think it's going to turn out nice too. do post the end work here when you are done.


----------



## Robert Chapman (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's the latest...


----------



## Robert Chapman (Jul 24, 2018)

Finally done.


----------

